# Foggers



## Pepper1079 (May 21, 2000)

Hi Mike, The Burgess is the only one I know of. The quality is good and they are easy to work. I haven't used tthe electric. My hives are quite far apart. Good luck

------------------
Jim


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Good question. 
There are other foggers, especially foreign brands. They are more difficult to handle and of course more expensive. There was one invented in Italy that resembnles the Burgess fogger pretty much. I believe that it was invented to apply amitraz, but I have been told by people who used it that it did no live to expectations. I think that the real problem was related to failure of the pesticide rather than of the fogger. I understand that foggers can be purchased through the web but I am told that they have turned out to be defective (?) They don't seem to work well according to the sources with whom I have spoken. 
In any event, I have used the same Burgess 
fogger going into 7 years. I reamed the coil and replaced the pump gasket myself. It is working like new. 
I want to make clear that I do not represent Burgess in any manner. Matter of fact, when I started doing research with the Burgess fogger, I wrote a letter to Burgess asking for financial support for my research and I never received a reply from the organization.
In my opinion, the Burgess fogger works well if treated properly. It is a simple machine that may need maintenance often, but it works well. Why pay close to $500.00 for a foreign made machine when a national one can be obtained for less than a $100.00? I wonder.
Best regards.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi.
I posted a reply to Mike's question a moment ago but I forgot to mention that I have tried the electric fogger as well. They are identical, except for the source of power. Unless you have your hives in the back yard or a loooong power cord, I would stick with the propane fogger. 
Incidentally, I have modified the propane fogger to adapt to a larger propane bottle and it works very well at a fraction of the price of the smaller bottles. 
I will provide a description of my modifications (photos included) especially applicable for large operations but equally suitable for small operations as well.
My very best to you all.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Burgess Foggers are available from the folling:

Ace Hardware

Tru Value Hardware 

Also you sometimes see them on Ebay, Also Burgess has a web site.


----------



## maggiebee (Jan 11, 2003)

Tyhanx to all who responded to my fogger question. Burgess it is!!!

Mike Garitta


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have seen posts on here by people saying the electric fogger didn't get hot enough. I have no experience with it myself but thought I would point it out.


----------



## maggiebee (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanx to Mike Bush. I get the same thoughts from others. Just not hot enough. Besides another mike CAN'T be wrong.

Thanx again


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello out there in beelands.
As the old saying goes, Why get off a winning horse? The propane fogger has worked well for me all these years. Staying with it may be the best "bet."
My very best to all of you and happy beekeeping.
Pedro


----------

